# Prolapse or gray feces?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Today at misting/feeding time, i noticed something dark, grayish-brown, and saussage-like protruding from my female YT's rectum. My first thought was that she was passing feces, but now that i'm looking more closely it looks too gray. I'm worried that this is a rectal prolapse. It doesn't look like ordinary feces, but it doesn't look like the images of rectal prolapses either. So i've come for some help...please respond!

Image: (not the best quality as it was taken with a cell phone camera, but the object is clearly visible)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think it looks like poo. In my experience, prolapse starts closer to the frog butt, with swelling. Not an expert, though, by any means.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like poop to me! Jmo though.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's gone now; i think she was just a bit constipated.


----------

